# Expat sponsored team are top of the Ramadan league



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

The Expat team kicked off their season with the Ramadan league held for the next four weeks. 

After missing out on Ronaldo and Kaka in the summer transfer market we had to make do with Hobbs and Lovatt. 

Armed with a shiny new red kit proudly sponsored by the Expat Forum we turned up in plenty time to prepare and take photo's. 

While we were suited and booted ready to kick off, only to find our opponents were still praying. 

After receiving a walkover and a 2-0 victory in the first game, we lined up against FC Bayern to Win 6-2. 

We are now top of the league 

Thanks again to the forum for the sponsorship and the help received from those involved in organising this. 

Pictures will be posted up tomorrow.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:



-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It's got to be said that that's pretty cool.

Well done guys....

!


----------



## Amtobi (Aug 9, 2009)

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Great start!


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

*2nd round of games*

2nd round of games were played last night.

Expat were not helped by the late drop out from a team player, leaving a squad of 6 for the game. 

The first game was going well with 8 minutes to go expat were cruising to a 3-1 victory until the defence rock Tim rolled off the pitch injured. This left us with 5 players for the rest of the game and while still dominated the game we ended up losing 4-3. 

We knew the second game would be difficult with just the 5 players and no subs. We learnt from our earlier mistakes in the previous game and held a good defensive line. After tasting defeat in the first game we up well up for it to win the second and went on to trounce "We Play" 5-1. 

Rob and James return for the next game also with 2 drop outs there is space for an additional player if anyone is interested? I know explorer (Ian) was interested. 

I had trouble posting pictures yesterday, hopefully there will be team and individual pictures today.

Edit: Pics Added


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Re pics - The first one reminds me of "The Usual Suspects" poster....


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

Team from Left to Right

Jouls "Angry Man" Langworthy, Dan "Air kick" 
Dan "Airshot" Laverick
Ross "Capitano" Wakenshaw
Paul "the Cat" Saunders
Tim "sicknote" Lovatt
Mark "Southgate" Hobbs

More pics for you too


----------

